# bleeding, advice needed.



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Ruth,
I had my 2nd iui yesterday at 10.30am.
I had no bleeding at all yesterday however when I got up thismorning I have.
It is quite heavy and like af. 
I am relay worried in case it is af and all hope of success is gone.
I had super ovulation using menopure and synoryl nose spray, hcg to ovulate and another half jab of hcg today and Tuesday.
My cervix was a little difficult but if it had been scratched then wouldn't I have bled yesterday?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could well be trauma to the cervix and it could take a day to come down. I think you need to contact your clinic and speak to them as it may also be that you ned further progesterone support.

Ruth


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you for the reply.
I have contacted my clinic thismorning and they have taken blood test from me to look al hormone levels.
I hope everything is ok, if it is low progesterone levels and I don't get the results until tomorrow at 4pm, is it to late to help this cycle? sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No it won't be too late to help, main thing is that they are doing something and can act on it so quickly.

Ruth


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you for your help, you do a great job.


----------

